# WoW(/Internet)-Bekanntschaften



## hardrain86 (14. April 2009)

hallo wollte mal fragen was ihr dazu sagt wenn man sich mit leuten aus der gilde anfreundet...

ich meine das so:
also ich kenne einen auch ausm rl und einen seit ich wow angefangen habe
und naja den rest halt nur aus wow aus meiner gilde^^

findet ihr es schlimm wenn man sich zu gut mit den leuten anfreundet oder ist das bei euch
so,dass ihr wow nur wow lasst oder auch euch mit denen anfreundet?

das thema ist jetzt nicht das spannendste aber hoffe es kommen ein paar einträge^^

danke schonmal ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Ich sags mal so: Ich hab nächsten Monat ein Gildentreffen (im RL), wieso sollte man sich mit den Leuten nicht richtig anfreunden? Ich meine, ich mag aus meiner Gilde auch nicht alle und einige gehen mir tierisch auf den Sack, aber wenn man einige mag, wieso nicht? Freundschaft ist was gutes, ob nun in WoW entstanden oder nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## Lillyan (14. April 2009)

Ich habe meinen Lebenspartner in einem Spiel kennengelernt (nicht WoW, aber Internet), ich habe einige sehr liebe Leute getroffen und ein paar wenige bezeichne ich auch als Freunde. Ich sehe nichts schlimmes daran.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Lebenspartner in einem Spiel kennengelernt (nicht WoW, aber Internet), ich habe einige sehr liebe Leute getroffen und ein paar wenige bezeichne ich auch als Freunde. Ich sehe nichts schlimmes daran.


bis auf den lebenspartner kann ich das so unterschreiben!


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

http://my.buffed.de/user/209734/blog/view/1971303508

da is der beste beweis das sowas wunderschön funktionieren könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und i hab viele freunde im inet gefunden ein paar auser gilde und einige aus meinem ex cs:s clan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (14. April 2009)

Warum sollte sowas nicht funktionieren?
Ich glaub es wird oft vergessen, dass am anderen Ende wirklich ein Mensch wie jeder andere auch sitz.
Nur weil die Kommunikationsform anders ist als vor 20 Jahren?


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

spamme mit vielen in wow /icq (die die mit wow aufgehört haben) 
weiterhin auch über rl dinge. 

da man seine zeit mit diesen menschen verbringt sehe ich nichts anderes drin als einfach mit denen gut aus zu kommen .. wiso mit leuten spielen die man nid mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (14. April 2009)

Zu meiner aktiven WoW-Zeit habe ich viele gute Bekanntschaften gemacht, mit denne ich heute noch in Kontakt stehe. Eine sehr guten Freund von "damals" besuche ich sogar noch regelmäßig.


----------



## Nimmue (14. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Lebenspartner in einem Spiel kennengelernt (nicht WoW, aber Internet), ich habe einige sehr liebe Leute getroffen und ein paar wenige bezeichne ich auch als Freunde. Ich sehe nichts schlimmes daran.



So seh ich das auch =) Und ich hab mein Schatz in Karazhan kennengelernt^^ Mittlerweile leben wir zusammen und haben sehr viel Spaß ^^
Auch andere Bekanntschaften aus Games sehe ich des öfterem im RealLife ^^


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2009)

Naja, hab mal durch Zufall ein paar Leute in der Gilde gehabt, die auch aus meiner Heimat kamen.
Hab mich mit einem von denen getroffen und es stellte sich heraus dass er ein Fascho war. Als Antifa dann ein Grund, ein wenig zu klönen und dann ganz fix den Kontakt abzubrechen :>


----------



## Niranda (14. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Lebenspartner in einem Spiel kennengelernt (nicht WoW, aber Internet), ich habe einige sehr liebe Leute getroffen [...]



Und Warum und/oder wie? (auch an Threadersteller gerichtet sowie Allgemeinheit, ist hier nurn Bsp!)
Tjaahaa... willkommen im 21 Jahrhundert x)

Nira =D


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2009)

lies dracuns blog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hats das schön geschrieben
freundin lern ich lieber in ner dico kennen aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. April 2009)

Die einzige Person die ich wirklich per Internet kennengelernt und dann getroffen habe, wollte mich am ende entführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die einzige Person die ich wirklich per Internet kennengelernt und dann getroffen habe, wollte mich am ende entführen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer war es?? spock?? der mit kirk in die vergangeheit gereist ist um wale in die zukunft zu holen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wer war es?? spock?? der mit kirk in die vergangeheit gereist ist um wale in die zukunft zu holen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man macht scih nicht über dicke lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit zu dem unter mir: wusst ich doch aber DAS konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen es hat einfahc so herrlich gepasst XD


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> man macht scih nicht über dicke lustig


1. bin i selber en kleiner fettie (wer das glück hatte auf der RPC zu sein hat mich vllt gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
2. wusste i net das selor etwas kopulenter gebaut ist
3. war der spruch wirklich auf wale bezogen und net auf dicke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du hornochse, du ei, du gimpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wer war es?? spock?? der mit kirk in die vergangeheit gereist ist um wale in die zukunft zu holen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, nur eine verrückte, durchgedrehte Irre... ^^


----------



## Deanne (15. April 2009)

Internetbekanntschaften sind an sich nicht schlecht, können aber auch schnell ins Auge gehen. Vor allem dann, wenn einer der Beteiligten Erwartungen hat, die der andere nicht erfüllen kann. Ein guter Freund von mir hat sich in ein Mädchen verliebt, dass er im Internet kennen gelernt hat und von dem er ausser Fotos und ihrer Stimme am Telefon nicht viel kannte. Seiner Ansicht nach waren die beiden sogar ein Paar, bis er eines Tages feststellen musste, dass sowohl die Fotos, als auch ihre ganze Identität gefaked waren. Das tat mir irgendwie sehr leid für ihn, aber mittlerweile sollte man wissen, dass man vor allem beim Thema Internetbeziehungen sehr vorsichtig sein sollte. Und leider ist das ja kein Einzelfall. Ich denke nur daran, wieviele meiner Freundinnen schon Dates mit Typen hatten, die sie über Myspace kennen gelernt haben. Am Ende hat sich nie etwas ergeben und teilweise wurden sie noch kurz vor dem Date versetzt oder einfach am Bahnhof stehen gelassen. 
Das Problem ist einfach, dass viele Leute sich im Internet als etwas ausgeben, dass sie nicht sind. Und dabei rede ich nicht von falschen Identitäten. Da wird sich um ein paar Jährchen älter oder jünger gemacht oder das eigene Foto so bearbeitet, dass aus dem dicken Bauch ein Sixpack und aus der mageren Oberweite ein traumhaftes Dekoltee wird. Dann braucht man sich aber auch nicht zu wundern, wenn die eigenen Erwartungen auch enttäuscht werden oder sich die Begeisterung des Gegenübers in Grenzen hält. Ich selbst habe auch schon Leute übers Internet kennen gelernt und mich mit einigen angefreundet, aber die meisten Bekanntschaften sind mit der Zeit verflogen. Damals gab es 2 Mädchen, die ich über ein Final Fantasy-Forum kennen gelernt habe und mit denen ich mich auch öfters getroffen habe, aber irgendwann hat man sich aus den Augen verloren. Vor allem, wenn man weiter auseinander wohnt. Aus diesem Grund erwarte ich mir von Internetbekanntschaften auch nicht sonderlich viel. Ich lerne neue Leute lieber im Alltag kennen. Da kann ich mir direkt ein Bild meines Gegenübers machen und muss nicht befürchten, aufs Glatteis geführt zu werden. 
Was WoW betrifft, so habe ich ingame fast gar keine Bekanntschaften gemacht. Das mag an meinem Talent dafür liegen, immer nur an Leute der Marke "HDF! Ich bums deine Mama!" zu geraten, vielleicht aber auch darauf, dass ich nicht soviel Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringe, um engere Freundschaften knüpfen zu können. Natürlich treffe ich oft Spieler, die ich nett finde und mit denen man Spaß hat, aber daraus hat sich eigentlich nie etwas ergeben. Ich habe auf meinem alten Server mal einen Jungen kennen gelernt, der ganz nett war und mit dem ich oft gemeinsam gequestet habe, aber nachdem er mir gebeichtet hat, dass er mehr als Freundschaft empfindet und sogar seinen Eltern von mir erzählt hat, war das gute Verhältnis auch irgendwann hinüber. Ich bin niemand, der jemand gerne falsche Hoffnungen macht. Da bin ich lieber ehrlich und spreche die Dinge so aus, wie sie sind. Auf lange Sicht bringt das allen Beteiligten mehr.

Edit: Danke für die aufschlussreiche Kritik im Hinblick auf die Darstellungsweise meiner Postings. 
Den Text habe ich bewusst nicht in Sinnabschnitte aufgeteilt, da ich bei den Leuten in diesem Forum damit rechnen muss, dass sie den Inhalt eh von selbst auseinander zupfen und dann wieder in den falschen Hals bekommen. Wenn man davon ausgehen muss, dass beim zweiten Absatz schon wieder der Bezug auf den ersten Teil des Postings vergessen wird und Aussagen dann falsch interpretiert werden, lasse ich die rhetorisch ansprechende Schreibweise auch gerne mal schleifen. 

Zudem bitte ich zu bedenken, dass wir hier im Buffed-Forum und nicht bei Germanistik.de sind und ich davon ausgehe, dass die meisten User längere Postings generell nicht lesen. Ganz abgesehen davon, habe ich als Germanistik-Student schon den ganzen Tag mit solchen Thematiken zu tun und möchte mir in meiner Freizeit auch mal einfach so die Gedanken von der Seele schreiben können. Man möge mich arrogant nennen, aber mich im Hinblick auf die Gestaltung meiner Postings zu kritisieren, während andere es nicht mal schaffen, einen halbwegs zusammenhängenden Satz ohne Rechtschreibfehler zu verfassen, setzt wirklich an der falschen Stelle an.

Ich hab übrigens im Interesse der Allgemeinheit meinen Text editiert. Es soll ja niemandem schlecht werden müssen.


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2009)

Bei den Internetbekanntschaften ists genau gleich wie bei Bekanntschaften aus Clubs, Bars, Festen, etc. manchmal wirds was, meistens aber eher nicht. Ich kenne ein Paar, die haben sich bei nem Browserspiel kennengelernt, auf nem Gildentreffen gesehn und mittlerweile haben sie 3 Kinder. Das dürfte vermutlich der Extremfall sein, aber zeigt immerhin dass es möglich ist. Das Problem an der Internetgeschichte ist, dass man gewaltige Erwartungen der anderen Person gegenüber hat. Oft zeigt man sich online von einer anderen Seite als man sich im RL geben würde (offener, direkter, humorvoller, was auch immer). Wenn man sich dann mal trifft kanns schnell passieren, dass man merkt, der Gegenüber sei vielleicht doch nicht so toll wie man dachte.
Solange man keine Erwartungen setzt kann daraus durchaus was Gutes entstehen. Gerade wenn man eh in der Nähe zueinander wohnt kann ich das durchaus empfehlen.
Schlecht ists aber wenn man einerseits weit auseinander lebt und andererseits Gefühle ins Spiel kommen. Da rate ich generell davon ab, sich falsche Hoffnungen zu machen. Aber wie dem auch sei: am besten mach einfach Deine eignen Erfahrungen, dann wirst Du sehn obs gut für Dich ist oder nicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

ich möchte kurz Deannes Post aufgreifen. (hab ihn erst mal nur halb gelesn muss jetzt aber was loswerden)

Das Gute an Internentbekanntschaften (sofern man zueinander ehrlich ist) ist das man ERST den Menschen kennenlernt und DANN erst den Menschen sieht.
Ich meine damit das alle Menschen wenn sie jemanden sehn sich schon ein Urteil über diesen Menschen bilden und im Internet sieht man diesen Menschen halt nicht. Ich zum Beispiel werde im Juli zu einer Bekannten nach Kiel fahren. Wir sind was das Alter und die Lebensweise betrifft Grundverschieden aber verstehn uns sehr gut. Ich hab sie noch nie gesehn und sie mich nicht aber trotzdem weis sie inzwischen mehr über mich als alle meine Arbeitskollegen zusammen.
Ich will damit eigendlich nur sagen. Das man sich im Internet schwieriger Vorurteile oder vorschnelle Meinungen bilden kann als auf der Straße und deshalb freue ich mich auch tierisch wenn ich täglich mit Menschen aus den verschiedensten Ecken Deutschlands/Österreichs/Schweiz zu tun habe über das Buffed Forum!

So das war meine Meinung dazu ich werd jetzt mal Deannes post fertiglesen XD
edit: fertiggelesen mein lieber Mann da gehts ja mal ab!
edit2: ich muss sagen ich hab jemanden auf meinem Server kennengelernt bei dem ich dann festgestellt habe das er im Grunde nur um die Ecke wohnt XD und noch 2 Jungs die nur n paar Kilometer weiterwohnen mit denen schreib ich inzwischen täglich XD
edit3: Zudem hab ich ne Gruppe aus Kiel kennenlernen dürfen mit denen ich inzwischen fast täglich telefoniere aber das mit dem Zusammenkommen gestalltet sich leider als sehr schwierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natürlich erwarte ich von solchen Treffen mit Menschen keine ewig haltenden Freundschaften/Beziehungen/Whatever aber ein nettes Treffen und bissl quatschen ises doch im Grunde schon wert^^
edit4: seit meinem permaban bin ich viel friedlicher geworden fällt mir auf :/


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

wir mögen dich auch LoD gut vllt net alle aber ein paar schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musst du eigentlich andauernd editen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und en parmban war es ja net nur ein vorübergehender ban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marsv (15. April 2009)

meine meinung dazu ist, dass online bekanntschaften leicht nach hinten los gehen.

grund dafür ist ganz simpel der geruch.
egal wie sehr wir uns bemühen neutral zu "sein", wird es immer symphatie/antipathie geben aufgrund von geruch. das ganze ist eh unterbewusst, man kann das nicht steuern. der spruch "den kann ich nicht riechen" kommt nicht von ungefähr. 
bei freundschaften mag das vlt bis zu einem gewissen grad sekundär sein, aber wenn es um ernste gefühle geht spielt der geruch und die chemie mit die größte rolle. 
kommt jetzt nicht mit character und so, und bildet euch nicht ein ihr könntet das abstellen oder sowas. das geht nicht. niemand kann das.

das verschwindet auch nicht wenn man jemanden besser kennt. stimmt die chemie nicht, dann wird es einfach nichts.


----------



## Deanne (15. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Das Gute an Internentbekanntschaften (sofern man zueinander ehrlich ist) ist das man ERST den Menschen kennenlernt und DANN erst den Menschen sieht.
> Ich meine damit das alle Menschen wenn sie jemanden sehn sich schon ein Urteil über diesen Menschen bilden und im Internet sieht man diesen Menschen halt nicht. Ich zum Beispiel werde im Juli zu einer Bekannten nach Kiel fahren. Wir sind was das Alter und die Lebensweise betrifft Grundverschieden aber verstehn uns sehr gut. Ich hab sie noch nie gesehn und sie mich nicht aber trotzdem weis sie inzwischen mehr über mich als alle meine Arbeitskollegen zusammen.
> Ich will damit eigendlich nur sagen. Das man sich im Internet schwieriger Vorurteile oder vorschnelle Meinungen bilden kann als auf der Straße und deshalb freue ich mich auch tierisch wenn ich täglich mit Menschen aus den verschiedensten Ecken Deutschlands/Österreichs/Schweiz zu tun habe über das Buffed Forum!



Wenn es um Freundschaften geht, ist diese Sichtweise durchaus nachvollziehbar und geht völlig in Ordnung. Bei den Fällen, die ich geschildert habe, handelte es sich allerdings um Menschen, die bewusst nach einer Beziehung gesucht haben. Und da die meisten Menschen leider sehr oberflächlich sind und sich nicht für den Menschen hinter einem Foto interessieren, geht sowas dann nach hinten los. Wenn sich ein Mann in eine selbstbewusste, attraktive und erfolgreiche Frau verliebt, diese sich dann aber beim ersten Treffen als zurückgezogene graue Maus entpuppt, dann entsteht Frustration.
Es ist nun mal so, dass man Menschen, die man äußerlich absolut abstoßend findet, gar nicht erst richtig kennen lernen will. Zumindest gilt das für die Partnersuche. Von einem gewissen Maß an Oberflächlichkeit kann sich niemand freisprechen. Viele Menschen geben sich im Internet ganz anders, als sie wirklich sind. Ich zum Beispiel werde oft für arrogant und grenzenlos selbstverliebt gehalten, weil ich meine Meinung sehr offen ausspreche und mir vieles nicht gefallen lasse. Im wirklichen Leben hingegen bin ich eigentlich ein sehr zurückhaltender Mensch, der Konflikten lieber aus dem Weg geht und sehr selbstkritisch und harmoniebedürftig ist.

Ich will damit sagen, dass Menschen im Schutze der Anonymität oft anders auftreten, als es ihrem eigentlichen Naturell enspricht.

Wie ich bereits sagte, ist die Problematik bei freundschaftlichen Beziehungen weniger deutlich ausgeprägt, aber wenn einer der Beteiligten Gefühle entwickelt und dann plötzlich mit einer völlig anderen Situation konfrontiert wird, halte ich das für sehr schwierig.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

marsv schrieb:


> meine meinung dazu ist, dass online bekanntschaften leicht nach hinten los gehen.
> 
> grund dafür ist ganz simpel der geruch.
> egal wie sehr wir uns bemühen neutral zu "sein", wird es immer symphatie/antipathie geben aufgrund von geruch. das ganze ist eh unterbewusst, man kann das nicht steuern. der spruch "den kann ich nicht riechen" kommt nicht von ungefähr.
> ...


Da Liebe im Grunde nur eine Abfolge chemischer Prozesse im Körper ist jaaa ich habe auch meine Hausaufgaben gemacht^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

marsv schrieb:


> meine meinung dazu ist, dass online bekanntschaften leicht nach hinten los gehen.
> 
> grund dafür ist ganz simpel der geruch.
> egal wie sehr wir uns bemühen neutral zu "sein", wird es immer symphatie/antipathie geben aufgrund von geruch. das ganze ist eh unterbewusst, man kann das nicht steuern. der spruch "den kann ich nicht riechen" kommt nicht von ungefähr.
> ...



Wahre Worte.


----------



## neo1986 (15. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wer war es?? spock?? der mit kirk in die vergangeheit gereist ist um wale in die zukunft zu holen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich hab viele freunde in wow oder anderen games kennengelernt. Mal wurde mehr draus mal viel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal weniger.


----------



## Lillyan (15. April 2009)

Liebe übers Internet ist ohnehin problematisch.  Ich vergleiche es gern mit der Verknalltheit in einer Star in der Pubertät, man verliebt sich in einen Wunschtraum und hat meist total übersteigerte Erwartungen. Zu meinem Glück bin ich schon 3 Monate nachdem ich das erste Mal in Internet unterwegs war das erste mal zu einem Chattertreffen geschleift worden, wo man sehr schnell mit der Realität konfrontiert wird und ich habe sehr viel Erfahrung daraus gewonnen was chatten vs. RL-Treffen angeht. Deswegen lasse ich mir Zeit, chatte viel mit den Leuten und dränge irgendwann mehr oder weniger darauf zumindest mal wirklich zu reden oder auch die Webcam anzuschalten bevor man sich wirklich trifft.


----------



## Gamerhenne (15. April 2009)

Ich finde es schade, dass man in der heutigen Zeit, wo es fast Normalität ist, noch schief angeschaut wird, wenn man sagt, man hat Freunde die man nur aus einem Spiel oder dem Internet kennt.
Noch schlimmer sind teilweise die Blicke, wenn es auf den Lebenspartner zu sprechen kommt. 
Für mich persönlich ist das Internet ( ob Spiel oder Chat ) einfach ein weiterentwickeltes Medium wie es früher die Kneipe oder die Diskothek war, warum sollte ich da nicht Leute kennenlernen die ich dauerhaft oder auch nur vorübergehend meine guten Bekannten und Freunde nenne, oder die es gar wert sind, mein Lebenspartner zu werden ? 
Das Kennenlernen verläuft eben im Netz, der Rest muss dann sowieso Real Life durchgestanden werden.
Böse finde ich, wenn Leute sagen, man sei RL nicht fähig "richtige" Freunde zu finden oder gar einen Partner und würde das deshalb im Internet tun. 
Ich selber habe damals keinen Wert drauf gelegt, dass das passiert und auch nicht aktiv "gesucht", es war dann einfach so, heute leben wir schon mehrere Jahre zusammen.
Deswegen habe ich trotzdem RL-Freunde ( und Feinde ), gehe aus, treibe Sport und habe ein Leben neben dem Internet ;oD


----------



## Avyn (15. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn es um Freundschaften geht, ist diese Sichtweise durchaus nachvollziehbar und geht völlig in Ordnung. Bei den Fällen, die ich geschildert habe, handelte es sich allerdings um Menschen, die bewusst nach einer Beziehung gesucht haben. Und da die meisten Menschen leider sehr oberflächlich sind und sich nicht für den Menschen hinter einem Foto interessieren, geht sowas dann nach hinten los.


Ich glaube solche Menschen findet man überall. Eine Disco ist da wahrscheinlich auch nicht so optimal.

Meiner Meinung nach lernt man Menschen am besten über gemeinsame Interessen kennen. Das kann z.B ein Hobby sein, dass man gemeinsam ausübt und was das dann ist, ist doch eigentlich völlig egal (also warum kein Onlinegame?). Das gilt für Freunschaften und auch für Partnerschaften. Die Liebe trifft einen sowieso wenn man nicht damit rechnet und nicht wenn man danach sucht.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. April 2009)

Ich hab derweil schon 2 richtig gute Kumpels übers zocken kennen gelernt (einer über BF1942 und einen eig. über ein Forum und nicht durch nen Game), mit denen treffe ich mich immernoch häufig (mehrmals im Monat ^^). Finde das völlig legitim, warum auch nicht - einzig eine Beziehung übers Internet kann ich mir persönlich nicht vorstellen. Ich meine ich kenns durch mich und meine RL-Freunde mit denen ich auch viel Zeit im TS und im Game verbringe, wir sind wer wir sind und sind auch im Internet nicht anders, totally insane *hust.

Aber geil ists btw wie manche Zocker immer auf spielende Mädels abgehen, die können mit denen nicht normal umgehen, können die einfach nicht, ist der hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2009)

Was man auch nicht vergessen darf: Onlinebekanntschaften die ausschliesslich online sind und man nie im RL trifft sind genau so lange Onlinebekanntschaften wie man noch das gleiche Spiel spielt. Kündigt einer seinen Account hört idR auch die Bekanntschaft auf.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was man auch nicht vergessen darf: Onlinebekanntschaften die ausschliesslich online sind und man nie im RL trifft sind genau so lange Onlinebekanntschaften wie man noch das gleiche Spiel spielt. Kündigt einer seinen Account hört idR auch die Bekanntschaft auf.



Das sind dann aber wirklich nur "Bekannschaften"; Wenn ich mit Leuten wirklich gern gespielt habe sind sie in meiner MSN Liste gelandet und obwohl ich z. B. seit Jahren kein RO mehr spiele hab ich immernoch Kontakt zu alten Gildies/Allie-Leuten usw. (sind sogar nen paar Itakker drin xD) - ich mein der Kontakt ist natürlich nicht so intensiv aber er ist noch da, ich werd immernoch gefragt wenn die was neues starten mit alten Leuten oder Treffen veranstalten.
Aber natürlich hast du auch nicht unrecht, wenn ich mit Leuten ingame schon nicht viel zu tun hab, die z. B. einfach nur mit mir in der selben Gilde sind zählen zu sowas natürlich nicht.


----------



## Forderz (16. April 2009)

ich zwar nicht, aber mein Kumpel kann sich zum Beispiel in insgesamt 4 WoW Accounts einloggen (sein eigener, einer vom rL Kumpel, 2 aus WoW) und die kennen auch seinen Account

ich perönlich halte von SOETWAS nichts, meinem Kumpel würde ich die Daten ja noch anvertrauen, aber jemandem, den ich (auch wenns seit mehreren Jahren ist) nur aus dem Spiel kenne, mhmhmh, zweierlei

jemand, der neue rL Freunde oder gar eine neue Liebe findet, dem sei es nicht missgönnt

ich bin eher zurückhaltend, hab nur ne Handvoll gute IngameFreunde gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (17. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Internetbekanntschaften sind an sich nicht schlecht, können aber auch schnell ins Auge gehen. Vor allem dann, wenn einer der Beteiligten Erwartungen hat, die der andere nicht erfüllen kann. Ein guter Freund von mir hat sich in ein Mädchen verliebt, dass er im Internet kennen gelernt hat und von dem er ausser Fotos und ihrer Stimme am Telefon nicht viel kannte. Seiner Ansicht nach waren die beiden sogar ein Paar, bis er eines Tages feststellen musste, dass sowohl die Fotos, als auch ihre ganze Identität gefaked waren. Das tat mir irgendwie sehr leid für ihn, aber mittlerweile sollte man wissen, dass man vor allem beim Thema Internetbeziehungen sehr vorsichtig sein sollte. Und leider ist das ja kein Einzelfall. Ich denke nur daran, wieviele meiner Freundinnen schon Dates mit Typen hatten, die sie über Myspace kennen gelernt haben. Am Ende hat sich nie etwas ergeben und teilweise wurden sie noch kurz vor dem Date versetzt oder einfach am Bahnhof stehen gelassen.
> Das Problem ist einfach, dass viele Leute sich im Internet als etwas ausgeben, dass sie nicht sind. Und dabei rede ich nicht von falschen Identitäten. Da wird sich um ein paar Jährchen älter oder jünger gemacht oder das eigene Foto so bearbeitet, dass aus dem dicken Bauch ein Sixpack und aus der mageren Oberweite ein traumhaftes Dekoltee wird. Dann braucht man sich aber auch nicht zu wundern, wenn die eigenen Erwartungen auch enttäuscht werden oder sich die Begeisterung des Gegenübers in Grenzen hält. Ich selbst habe auch schon Leute übers Internet kennen gelernt und mich mit einigen angefreundet, aber die meisten Bekanntschaften sind mit der Zeit verflogen. Damals gab es 2 Mädchen, die ich über ein Final Fantasy-Forum kennen gelernt habe und mit denen ich mich auch öfters getroffen habe, aber irgendwann hat man sich aus den Augen verloren. Vor allem, wenn man weiter auseinander wohnt. Aus diesem Grund erwarte ich mir von Internetbekanntschaften auch nicht sonderlich viel. Ich lerne neue Leute lieber im Alltag kennen. Da kann ich mir direkt ein Bild meines Gegenübers machen und muss nicht befürchten, aufs Glatteis geführt zu werden.
> Was WoW betrifft, so habe ich ingame fast gar keine Bekanntschaften gemacht. Das mag an meinem Talent dafür liegen, immer nur an Leute der Marke "HDF! Ich bums deine Mama!" zu geraten, vielleicht aber auch darauf, dass ich nicht soviel Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringe, um engere Freundschaften knüpfen zu können. Natürlich treffe ich oft Spieler, die ich nett finde und mit denen man Spaß hat, aber daraus hat sich eigentlich nie etwas ergeben. Ich habe auf meinem alten Server mal einen Jungen kennen gelernt, der ganz nett war und mit dem ich oft gemeinsam gequestet habe, aber nachdem er mir gebeichtet hat, dass er mehr als Freundschaft empfindet und sogar seinen Eltern von mir erzählt hat, war das gute Verhältnis auch irgendwann hinüber. Ich bin niemand, der jemand gerne falsche Hoffnungen macht. Da bin ich lieber ehrlich und spreche die Dinge so aus, wie sie sind. Auf lange Sicht bringt das allen Beteiligten mehr.
> 
> ...


also nachdem ich deinen roman^^ durch habe muß ich ehrlich sagen das was du geschrieben hast finde ich auch ok ...
denn ich kenne sowas auch vom hören udn sehen !
man sieht ja heutzutage überall im fernsehen oder sonst wo über so ein i-net beziehungsverarsche dingens^^
naja alles in allem finde ich es aber gut wie du sovieles aufgeklärt hast^^ somit sind mir einige fragen erspart geblieben ^^
d.h. ich habe ne neue einstellung gegenüber solchen "freunden"^^

jetzt mal zu meinem schreiben schreibe immer so egal obs in nem spiel ist oder sonst wo im forum also 
wers nicht mag das ich nur klein schreibe oder keine satzzeichen benutze ,so gut wie, solls seine meinung im kopf behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich danke nochmals allen für ihre antworten und auch für ihre tipps ect^^


----------



## hardrain86 (17. April 2009)

also habe ja nach bekanntschaften gefragt im sinne von sollte man sich eng befreunden oder reicht es wenn man diese leute kennt im game halt...
nen rl bekannter von mir der will ne fernbeziehung mit einer aus der gilde naja solls im gelingen bitte schön
aber ich würde alleine shcon weils ne fernbeziehung ist nicht eingehen...
aber gut auskommen bzw mich gut verstehen tue ich mich mit denen allen auf jedenfall .
man hat immer irgendwelche auseinandersetzungen über themen oder weil ein anderer was sagt was nicht stimmt kp...
aber verstehen tue ich mich in der regel mit allen^^naja zu eng befreunden will ich mich halt auch nicht mit denen,
weil man läßt das spiel warscheinlich irgendwann nebenher liegen und vergisst es evtl^^naja und somit sind die auch weg...
in icq oder sonst wo speicher ich mri nur die leute ein die ich auch im rl kenne und sonst keinedeswegen will ich auch nciht das 
ich zu eng mit leuten im game auskomme,weil ich evtl dann auch noch immer wieder online sein will um diese zu treffen da könnte 
ich mir diese ALLE auch als rl-freunde einspeichern bzw diese so kennen lernen und ich wäre den ganzen tag unterwegs um diese zu 
sehen in ganz deutschland...wäre ja ne extrem lange sache^^



naja danke für die komments gruß euer Hard


----------



## Natsumee (17. April 2009)

also jemanden über internet kennen und diese gleich als freunde zu nennen obwohl man diese noch nie gesehen naja geht so halt net^^ da muss sicher mal auch ein treffen stattfinden damit wie ne stufe höher kommt


----------



## LordofDemons (17. April 2009)

ich finde sowieso das der Begriff Freund bzw. Freundschaft viel zu vorschnell gebraucht wird.

Leider hab ich grad bissl wenig Zeit aber ich werde mich später dazu genauer äußern.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. April 2009)

Internetbekanntschaften haben Vor aber auch Nachteile!

Vorteil:

Man geht eben mal NICHT vom äusserlichen aus! In Wow spielt man mit den anderen Chars! Hat man das Gefühl, man ist auf einer Wellenlänge, dann hängt man öfter zusammen rum. Da ist das Aussehen erstmal völlig egal! Zählt ist wie sich das Gegenüber verhält. Was meint ihr wieviele 12 bis 50 Jährige miteinander spielen würden wenn sie sofort ein Bild des Charakterbesitzers eingeblendet hätten wenn sie auf den Char klicken?

Da kommen wir wieder zum Punkt Vorurteile:
- oh je der ist ja noch viel zu jung wer weiß was der im Raid für einen Mist baut
- viel zu alt! Der trifft doch wahrscheinlich nichtmal mehr die Tasten
- der sieht aber komisch auf, nee ich frag lieber wen anders....

Dann kommen wir noch zu dem Punkt "Anonym" oft beschimpft und trotzdem garnichtmal so schlecht! In der Anonymität geben sich viele eben so wie sie auch denken. Wozu etwas verbergen wo sie doch verborgen sind? Es finden offenere Gespräche statt. Das ist ein Unterschied wie wenn man sich mit jemand unterhält oder einen Brief schreibt. Schreiben ist für die meisten doch einfacher.

Und gerade wenn sich Männlein & Weiblein kennenlernen sehen sie zuerst mal ins "Herz" und dann aufs aussehen.


die sich daraus ergebende Nachteile:

Was fürs erste kennenlernen gut ist (keine Hinweise auf das Aussehen, Klassenstand usw...) geht nur solange gut bis der Tag X kommt. Auch wenn sie sich noch so gut verstehen: Finden sie sich im RL nicht attraktiv, dann wird es wohl keine wirklich glückliche Beziehung. 

Und je länger es dauert bis sie sich kennenlernen und desto mehr Süßholz geraspelt wird, desto mehr fängt man sich die andere Person vorzustellen wie man sie gern hätte. Man hebt sie auf einen Podest und wird von der Realität enttäuscht. Deshalb sollte man relativ zügig auch mal mehr eingehen wie nur schreiben. Aber das ganze mit Vorsicht genießen. Einfach mal so ein Blinddate auf gut Glück mit einem Unbekannten würd ich als Frau nicht machen! Zumindestens nicht allein oder ausserhalb der Öffentlichkeit! 

Da war noch was... ach ja die Sache mit dem Geruch.... mag was dran sein. Und trotzdem kommt es öfter vor, dass man mit Menschen chattet und sich versteht als ob man auf einer Wellenlänge wäre, oder Frauen sieht und ihre Schönheit bewundert.

Doch sollte mindestens von allem immer ein wenig vorhanden sein! Eine Frau die ich nicht attraktiv finde würd ich wohl unbewußt nicht so oft anfassen wollen wie eine Attraktive. Dementsprechend würd ihr auch bald meine köperliche Nähe fehlen und es gäb wohl schnell Frust. Umgekehrt: Eine Frau kann noch so schön sein, wenn sie jedesmal nur Mist erzählt wenn sie den Mund aufmacht hält die Beziehung auch nicht lang!

Und die Moral von der Geschicht?

Ob in Wow oder nicht, das Glück kann einen überall treffen sowie das Pech verfolgen. Und finden tun meist eh nur die, die nicht suchen! Also überleg dir wo du nicht suchen willst und dort wirst du fündig! ;-)


----------



## FermiParadoxon (17. April 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> also habe ja nach bekanntschaften gefragt im sinne von sollte man sich eng befreunden oder reicht es wenn man diese leute kennt im game halt...


Ich glaube das bleibt jedem überlassen. Ich persönlich hatte keinerlei RL-Kontakt zu WoW-Spielern, die ich ingame kennengelernt habe, weil ich einfach nie das Bedürfnis danach verspürt habe und Freundschaften über Entfernungen hinweg nicht die einfachsten sind, da müsste schon eine extreme Seelenverwandschaft vorhanden sein, dass es mir wert wäre langfristig auf dieser Basis in Kontakt zu bleiben.
Zu einigen Leuten hab ich zwar trotz des "Nicht-Spielens" nocht online Kontakt, aber ich würde das nicht gerade als Freundschaft bezeichnen. Wie irgendwer davor schon sagte wird der Begriff oft viel zu fahrlässig benutzt. (:




> nen rl bekannter von mir der will ne fernbeziehung mit einer aus der gilde naja solls im gelingen bitte schön
> aber ich würde alleine shcon weils ne fernbeziehung ist nicht eingehen...


Hier kommt es auch auf den Menschen an. Manchen Leuten machen Entfernungen absolut nichts aus, andere leiden gerade zu darunter. Wiederum andere finden die Entfernung sogar ab und zu erholsam. :>
Hatte selber eine Fernbeziehung und sie ging etwas ein Jahr gut. Wir kannten uns zwar nicht durch ein Spiel, jedoch durch ein Forum... ich war auch überhaupt nicht darauf aus einen Freund zu finden und erst recht nicht plante ich es im Internet zu tun. Es hat sich einfach im Verlauf der Bekanntschaft so entwickelt. Jedoch haben wir uns fast ein Jahr gekannt bevor wir uns zum ersten Mal getroffen haben. ^^
Naja, es ist nicht daran gescheitert, dass es ne Fernbeziehung war, sondern viel mehr an anderen zwischenmenschlichen Problemen. 
Daher spricht eigentlich meiner Meinung nach nichts gegen Internet-Liebe, sofern die Beteiligten natürlich die erste Hürde des Kennenlernens überstehen.
Allerdings kann ich Leute nicht ab, die offensiv nach einem Partner im Internet suchen... 
Ich glaube das Erzwingen von Liebe verfälscht das ganze ungemein, da kanns doch einfach nicht auf die Dauer funktionieren... Oo


----------

